# First Agility Workshop



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Agility is challenging. Sounds like a great session. It's a constant learning, and re-visiting exercises and behaviors to keep them right. Sleep well and let all you learned soak in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful seminar 

I used to try to keep all the lines and such in mind while guiding my dogs around the course but have found that as long as I keep my shoulders headed in the direction of my dogs' line of travel, we do great ... I don't know if that will help or not but it cleared my mind wonderfully so I can run more freely and stay connected to my dog.

A game we sometimes play in classes, seminars and just practices is silent running - this can truly help us learning how body language (ie; shoulder positions) is what the dogs key off of - my most recent Daisy Peel seminar not only had us running silently but we also had to keep our hands still (in our pockets or otherwise held still) ---- very effective in learning the importance of those shoulders movements. Very hard too since there were advanced sequences - no arms, no voice and boy oh boy were the dogs happy when we laughed at all of our mistakes!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

How interesting!


----------

